# Haydn Symphony Series Part 2: 11-20



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Ok, here is the second thread (correctly named ) of Haydn symphony series. The first one can be found here: http://www.talkclassical.com/22801-haydn-symphony-series-part.html. Basically just vote for your favourites.

So I have been listening over these, and still haven't decided which ones are absolutely my favourites. Several of them seem very good, although none of these (to my knowledge) are very famous at all. In fact, I think this is possibly the most obscure of them all. I will return, say more and vote when I have come to a more definite conclusion. However, I can say that my favourite has to be 14. The last movement of this is, to my mind, a sublime movement. I have seen it described as a comic movement, but for me it is anything but; nevertheless I do love it. It is one of those treasures that listening to these symphonies has revealed to me. It is fugal, but

As before, here is the Hoboken numbering (on the left) against what is believed to have been the actual order of composition at the moment (on the right), along with the believed year of composition next to that (as requested )

11. - 13. : 1760/61
12. - 26. : 1763
13. - 31. : 1763
14. - 25. : 1762
15. - 16. : 1761
16. - 28. : 1763
17. - 9. : 1760/61
18. - 3. : 1757/59
19. - 10. : 1760/61
20. - 8 : 1758/60


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

My Haydn Collection has missed symphonies in his 10s and 20s symphonies. So I can only vote for No.14


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Voted for 13 again.


----------



## neoshredder (Nov 7, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Voted for 13 again.


I prefer the other version of 13 better.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

In the end I voted for 14 and 20, because 20 seems of a consistently high standard, and the last movement of 14, is, as I have said, one of my favourites.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Agreed about the finale of Symphony #14. It has a similar sound to the remarkable finale to Symphony #40, which is among my favorites. 

I'm also very fond of the first movement of Symphony #13. It's a fugal movement, a loose fugue typical of Haydn, as opposed to the strict fugues of Bach. The other fugal movements among Haydn's Symphonies are the Finale of Symphony #40, and the Finale of Symphony #70.

The cello solo in the Adagio Cantabile movement of Symphony #13 is very nice and airy. The Andante movement of Symphony #15, at the very beginning, reminds me of Ponchielli's "Dance of the Hours" Overture. I'm also fond of the Finale of Symphony #19, and the outer movements of Symphony #20 are marvelously fanfare-like!

It's always interesting to me how Haydn seems to be experimenting with different arrangements of the Symphonic form, inasmuch as in Symphony #11, the slow movement comes first, and a quick movement secondly. Also, Symphonies #12, 16, 17, 18, & 19 have only three movements apiece. 

All told, Ramako, I'm in full agreement with you. Symphony #20 is my favorite of this group.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I don't know if I can vote in this set. I don't know any of them well enough. Except I seem to recall liking #14.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Just this morning I 'discovered' #13, in a new-to-me CD by Adam Fischer, from his Nimbus series, the CD from MHS. The Adagio cantabile, featuring the cello, was a very pleasant surprise. And the Menuet gives the flutist a nice riff. Wonderful stuff.


----------



## Roi N (Oct 22, 2013)

The opening movement of No. 12 is the greatest acheivement of haydn in the symphonic repertuar up to that date. It is way better than any up to No. 20 (with the exception of No. 1 which nearly ties it).


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Just this morning I 'discovered' #13, in a new-to-me CD by Adam Fischer, from his Nimbus series, the CD from MHS. The Adagio cantabile, featuring the cello, was a very pleasant surprise. And the Menuet gives the flutist a nice riff. Wonderful stuff.


The fugal finale of No. 13 is also excellent - written in 1763, it's based on the same melody which Mozart would later use in the finale of his Jupiter symphony.


----------



## Plato (Dec 20, 2015)

The final of No. 14 is a gem, that's out of the question, but the other movements of the symphony are nearly as good as the last one. Beyond that, the opening movements of 13, 16, and 20 are especially enjoyable. I also appreciate the slow movements of 11 (which is really good in its entirety, perhaps one of the best Haydn's symphonies ever), and 13 - what a beautiful cello - comparable in its beauty to the memorable cello concertos (unfortunately only two had been found in the sixties).


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

11, 12, 13 and 20 are my current favorites


----------

